# Basic emperor scorpion (P. imperator) care.



## skinheaddave

Due to popular demand, here is a basic emperor scorpion care information, as endorsed by several of the Arachnopets members.  This is not the only way to keep them -- there are hundreds of variations.  This is, however, pretty much the answer you will get if you ask emperor scorpion questions around here.


*Enclosure* 
Emperor scorpions need high heat and high humidity.  Thus, to accomodate them, the following will work.  

Take an aquarium.  10 gallons should work for one full-sized adult.  The more you have, the more room you will need.
Fill the bottom inch or two with washed gravel.  
On top of this, place whatever substrate you are going to use.  I recommend pure peat moss, others prefer soil or a mix of the two.  Regardless, you will need several inches of substrate.  
Add some good hiding places that the scorpion can use to start a burrow.  They shouldn't be heavy enough to crush the scorpion, such as an unsupported rock.
Insert a tube of some sort through the substrate and into the gravel.  You will use this to pour water into the gravel layer.  Be sure that your scorpion can't get down the tube.
Put a lid on the aquarium that has restricted ventelation.  Over 90% of the overall area can be covered to help maintain humidity in the enclosure
Do something to heat the enclosure on one side to above 90F.  You can use a lamp, or a heat pad stuck to the side of the aquarium.  The heat source should only come from above or the side, though, never from below.  Also, there should be some part of the tank that is 80-85F.
Now, just keep the gravel layer filled with water and the lid on and you will have yourself a high heat, high humidity enclosure.  

*Feeding*
Scorpions do not need a lot to eat.  For the young ones, a prey item about half the length of their body will do about twice a week.  Obviously, adult emperors are far too big for this guideline to work.  Three or four large crickets a week will do, though they can easily eat more.  Other invertebrate prey can do in the place of crickets, of course.  You can also feed vertebrate prey (mice etc.) though it is imperative that you clean up after they are done, as the leftovers will mould up pretty easily.  

*Water*
In addition to high humidity, emperor scorpions need ready access to water.  This can be accomplished by putting a wide, shallow water dish in the enclosure.  This will also aid in keeping the humidity up if you keep it full.

As I had said, there are hundred of variations.  This is just the basics.


Cheers,
Dave

Reactions: Like 30 | Agree 4 | Informative 5 | Helpful 1 | Award 1


----------

